# Experience with an Open Range model of brand "The Good One"?



## denny (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anyone have any details of this particular smoker or brand?  From what I read it is pricey but very heavily built.  It is an off-set style with good sized smoking area that is easily accessible and has precisely repeatable screw-in air/damper controls.  All that appeals to me but mostly I like the reported tight fits among the smoke chamber and fire box lid.  I know that the Weber is very good at that as well as some other brands but I want a bigger smoking area and heavy guage metal for a hopefully better "heat sink".  I probably would use just a straight wood fuel, no charcoal--I'm fortunate to have an unlimited supply of white oak, hickory and wild cherry here in SW Mo.  I built a 5w x 7d x 6h sandstone smoker with 12" walls that I really love but it is just too big for most of my smoking.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 20, 2010)

I personally am not familiar with that brand or make of smoker but a photo of it would help out alot. Now I would however like to see this sandstone smoker that you made it sounds like it should be pretty cool. By the sounds of what you want you might want to look into a Lang, Bubba Smokers and those are to 2 best that I know of. After all I'm a gasser and I'm smoking under roof to so I'm not real big on large fires. If you would please swing into Roll Call and introduce yourself and your equipment and we can give you the big Howdy we like to give to new members.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 20, 2010)

i have not used the open range but i have cooked on the marshal. they are good well bult cookers that hold heat. if you can swing the $ for the marshal i would go with that instead since it has alot more room and a huge firebox.


----------



## smokermark (Nov 19, 2010)

The Good One smokers are a well made product. You won't be dissapointed they're very easy to cook with. Like another poster commented, I'd go with the Marshal. Two other's I'd recommend are Peoria Cookers and PitMaker. I've heard some good things about Green Mountain grills.

There's a lot of excellent bbq smokers out there (some not so great). The only thing I'd say if you haven't already purchased one is to wait untill after the first of the year as I think that they (may) be comming out with new models soon, but I don't know.

And, be sure the price you are quoted is correct. My first order from a vendor was quite dissapointing. I mailed them a cashier's check paid in full. About two weeks after I called them to check on the status, that particular salesperson advised me that he had told me the incorrect price. We weren't able to remedy the issue, my payment was returned.

Good One smoker bbq grills are some of the very best cookers for performance and convenience. I've had one for a while now and can only say good things about them. I do wish they came an adjustable grill grate in the grilling chamber and in the smoking chamber I'd prefer that the bottom was a bit angled providing easier cleaning with the valve which it comes with. And, there being stainless steel racks. I don't have them yet but in the process of having them built. 

Good One's are available right there for you as I see you are in MO which is a plus.  I would by one again.


----------



## hazzo (Jun 4, 2013)

I have on open range and love it. I have done many different meats on this and it does very good bbq. Very even heat all over and easy to maintain heat. Efficient on lump charcoal use too. You don't have to fuss with this one and can walk away for 4-5 hrs without any worry. Looks small but have done 50+lbs a number of times. My 
wife asks who is coming to eat when I fill it up, and yet it always gets eaten. If


----------



## daveomak (Jun 4, 2013)

Denny, morning and welcome to the forum....   We love pictures here and your sandstone smoker sounds "old school"....  Pictures all around and inside would be a good thing.....  

Dave


----------

